

The Git Bell: post-commit → ruby → arduino → bell - atduskgreg
http://www.urbanhonking.com/ideasfordozens/2009/02/the_git_bell_postcommit_ruby_a.html

======
SwellJoe
Fun, but I think I still prefer the angry red test failure bear:

<http://blog.last.fm/2008/08/01/quality-control>

~~~
sh1mmer
In the Yahoo office in London our resident build manager "Bob the builder"
(real name Andy) had a Pilchard the cat
(<http://www.nickjr.co.uk/shows/bob/pilchard.aspx>) which meowed whenever
anyone on either side of the Atlantic broke the build.

------
inklesspen
Clever use of Arduino. I think it would be more useful if it rang when other
members of your team pushed stuff to github (or wherever), for the project and
branch you're working on.

~~~
atduskgreg
I'm working on that part. I'm going to setup a Sinatra app that can respond to
the GitHub service hook API and which I can then poll from my local box to
check for pushes.

